# Sexting



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

What sexy texts do you text your sweetheart?!

Im trying to spice up my sex life and need some suggestions.


----------



## Terry_CO (Oct 23, 2012)

I text her lewd, suggestive, x-rated scenarios ...and she replies with "That's nice, honey. Just don't forget to pick up milk on the way home!" :rofl:


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sometimes my wife will leave the office early (I work out of our house), and while she is in the car, she will send me a text and tell me to be naked and ready (hard) when she walks in the door, because she is wet and ready.

Sometimes she will send a second text that says I better be really ready (hard) because she hates to be disappointed.

Those are my favorite kind of texts (sexts).


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Re: Sexting*



Terry_CO said:


> I text her lewd, suggestive, x-rated scenarios ...and she replies with "That's nice, honey. Just don't forget to pick up milk on the way home!" :rofl:


Ahahahahhaahahahaha


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

what's for dinner?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Oy! My hemorrhoids are really flaring up today!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

They're too much for TAM viewing


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

What should I make for dinner? 

That's about as racy as it gets.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Re: Sexting*



ScarletBegonias said:


> They're too much for TAM viewing


How about a sneak peak!?


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Dont think I could put it here, Im blushing thinking about what I just texted him an hour ago about what I am going to do to him tonight.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I also send pics
along with the words-
"Does this look infected to you?"


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

a mild one sent from me "I can't stop picturing how perfect you looked last night.your yummy body,sexy mouth,perfect c***...I can't wait for tonight"


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Ano said:


> What sexy texts do you text your sweetheart?!


I have an app on my iPhone that I can send cartoon drawings (does that sound familiar ) and descriptions of what I would like to do with her later. I sometimes follow up with some sweet little (private, will not divulge my secrets) sayings to her. These are not as erotic as they are just affirmations of my love for her.


----------



## Terry_CO (Oct 23, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> I also send pics
> along with the words-
> "Does this look infected to you?"


AAAHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Just started the sexting with big guy. He is not very comfortable with dirty talking in person but WOW!!! did he find his voice via text. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Needy_Wife (Mar 10, 2010)

Terry_CO said:


> I text her lewd, suggestive, x-rated scenarios ...and she replies with "That's nice, honey. Just don't forget to pick up milk on the way home!" :rofl:


I get the same thing when I text my hubby. A few nights ago, I text him that I wanted him to cum inside of me (aka anal sex). 
He wrote back going on about how my sister hasn't returned his book yet. 
Fail.


----------



## Terry_CO (Oct 23, 2012)

Needy_Wife said:


> I get the same thing when I text my hubby. A few nights ago, I text him that I wanted him to cum inside of me (aka anal sex).
> He wrote back going on about how my sister hasn't returned his book yet.
> Fail.


 Whoa! Crash and burn ...


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

My current messages are pertaining to feeling his c*ck deep in my throat and tasting his sweet cum as it slides down my throat. With pictures of course! 


Is that even TAM appropriate?!


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Ano said:


> My current messages are pertaining to feeling his c*ck deep in my throat and tasting his sweet cum as it slides down my throat. With pictures of course!
> 
> 
> Is that even TAM appropriate?!


Pictures? OMG, ones you have taken? Please explain...it sounds hot!!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

LoriC said:


> Pictures? OMG, ones you have taken? Please explain...it sounds hot!!


Dolly drew her a picture... just look at her avatar.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Re: Sexting*



LoriC said:


> Pictures? OMG, ones you have taken? Please explain...it sounds hot!!


Haha. I have an entire locked folder of goodies on my phone of me and hubs.


----------



## toxxik (May 20, 2013)

I tried this once, something like I can't focus at work because I keep thinking about last nit and I miss you. To which the response was "oh, sorry". And to add insult to injury he stayed on the Xbox till I was asleep that nite. Haven't tried it since.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

toxxik said:


> I tried this once, something like I can't focus at work because I keep thinking about last nit and I miss you. To which the response was "oh, sorry". And to add insult to injury he stayed on the Xbox till I was asleep that nite. Haven't tried it since.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You may want to be a bit more explicit if he can't pick up on the subtle. More along the lines of "Alright...to hell with work...All I can think about is the way you drilled me last night baby, and can't wait for you to do it to me again"


----------



## Terry_CO (Oct 23, 2012)

toxxik said:


> I tried this once, something like I can't focus at work because I keep thinking about last nit and I miss you. To which the response was "oh, sorry". And to add insult to injury he stayed on the Xbox till I was asleep that nite. Haven't tried it since.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He chose to play his Xbox instead of being with you? :scratchhead: Tell him that when his finally drop, his voice changes, and he starts growing hair in funny places, he might prefer girls over video games ....

...SHEESH!!! :rofl:

I'm sorry - I don't mean to insult him, but .....really?


----------



## toxxik (May 20, 2013)

Terry_CO said:


> He chose to play his Xbox instead of being with you? :scratchhead: Tell him that when his finally drop, his voice changes, and he starts growing hair in funny places, he might prefer girls over video games ....
> 
> ...SHEESH!!! :rofl:
> 
> I'm sorry - I don't mean to insult him, but .....really?


No insult taken-I hate that blasted thing. It takes time away from me and leaves him in such a foul mood I don't even want to be in the same room. And for anyone who is thinking I should just distract him from the game it is in direct view from our kids bedrooms. He has gotten better since a huge blow up a few months ago when just for kicks I told him that he had a better chance of getting laid if he actually turned it off and came to bed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm too wordy... So the text messages are more sexual innuendo than anything else. But I used to write love letters, some pretty graphic. Works better for us wordy folks.


----------



## Davelli0331 (Apr 29, 2011)

I used to write my W these long, mult-page love notes via email. They were very graphic and detailed. I'd spend an hour or more on these things.

Her response would usually be something like "thanks".

Nowadays, if I sext her, I'll usually get a response like "tee hee" or something similar. It's just not our thing.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Man I love sexting.

Ours range from mild to xxx rated. Horny time for me is late afternoon and I will start txting him bad stuff in readiness for the night ahead.

My phone gets cleaned out on a regular basis, am worried the kids would ever find it.


----------



## Laila8 (Apr 24, 2013)

Davelli0331 said:


> I used to write my W these long, mult-page love notes via email. They were very graphic and detailed. I'd spend an hour or more on these things.
> 
> Her response would usually be something like "thanks".


Aww, what a shame! I would love to get something like that via e-mail! It would make my day.


----------



## Laila8 (Apr 24, 2013)

My H and I love to sext. I'll say stuff like "Can't wait to ride your **** tonight!" and he'll say things like "I'm gonna give it to you so good when I get home."


----------



## Davelli0331 (Apr 29, 2011)

Laila619 said:


> Aww, what a shame! I would love to get something like that via e-mail! It would make my day.


It's not so bad as it sounds. The main reason my W responds so awkwardly to sexts/sextmails(?) is bc she just doesn't know how. My W is not a girly girl at all, and acting seductive does not in any way come naturally to her. That's ok, I'm no suave, debonair fella either.

As awkward as she is with sexting, she makes up for it with lingerie/naked pics on the phone. She enjoys taking them and sending them to me.

So really I win


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Re: Sexting*



Davelli0331 said:


> It's not so bad as it sounds. The main reason my W responds so awkwardly to sexts/sextmails(?) is bc she just doesn't know how. My W is not a girly girl at all, and acting seductive does not in any way come naturally to her. That's ok, I'm no suave, debonair fella either.
> 
> As awkward as she is with sexting, she makes up for it with lingerie/naked pics on the phone. She enjoys taking them and sending them to me.
> 
> So really I win


Dave ..... you and I are the same where I am the " writer " between the Mrs and I 

My Mrs had always just text or email a simple reply back like " Really ? " but she would include a picture with her reply 

She knows that I and most men are visual creatures and besides ....... a picture is a thousand words so to speak


----------



## Davelli0331 (Apr 29, 2011)

Omgitsjoe said:


> Dave ..... you and I are the same where I am the " writer " between the Mrs and I
> 
> My Mrs had always just text or email a simple reply back like " Really ? " but she would include a picture with her reply
> 
> She knows that I and most men are visual creatures and besides ....... a picture is a thousand words so to speak


Yep, exactly. At first I was admittedly disappointed that my W responded so nonchalantly to my textual advances, but when she finally figured out the pics thing, well...all was well again


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Omgitsjoe said:


> Dave ..... you and I are the same where I am the " writer " between the Mrs and I
> 
> My Mrs had always just text or email a simple reply back like " Really ? " but she would include a picture with her reply
> 
> She knows that I and most men are visual creatures and besides ....... a picture is a thousand words so to speak


I'm the writer,SO is the lame receiver.He's improving slowly thankfully bc I was losing my writer's mojo little by little due to his dull replies.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

what are you wearing "Jake" from State Farm?

uhhhh.... khakis


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Cleavage or crack?


----------



## Davelli0331 (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Re: Sexting*



Anon Pink said:


> Cleavage or crack?


I submit that "crack" is one of the unsexiest terms ever.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Text sent to the hubby 30 min ago:

"Last night was fvcking amazing! I want you to do me like that again tonight!"


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Some people just aren't into the sexting, I guess they're awkward about it. My ex was fairly skilled at that, but sometimes it would be over the top, sort of all day, and I'd be thinking "are you even working?".

The guy I'm dating is horrible at it. I tried sending a text saying someting like "I can't concentrate, all I keep thinking about is sex", it was really tame. His response was "I like that", wow, that's all you got?. Once in a blue moon I'll get "I'm imagining you naked right now". But he's not so great at texting.

I'm liking the ideas here though.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Davelli0331 said:


> I submit that "crack" is one of the unsexiest terms ever.


I agree, but cannot come up with a suitable alliterative alternative. Suggestions?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> I agree, but cannot come up with a suitable alliterative alternative. Suggestions?


love crevice


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't sext with my wife at all. It just seems juvenile; something teenagers do, and I don't like teasing myself.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

No it's not juvenile, or is it? Well maybe just a little bit but who cares.

It is a little secret between two people that are going to get it on later that day and it is part of the mental foreplay we engage in. 
I really enjoy it, keeps him on my mind all day and it is fun to have a little secret going on between the two of us.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Holland said:


> No it's not juvenile, or is it? Well maybe just a little bit but who cares.
> 
> It is a little secret between two people that are going to get it on later that day and it is part of the mental foreplay we engage in.
> I really enjoy it, keeps him on my mind all day and it is fun to have a little secret going on between the two of us.


Agree 100%. Gets my juices flowing!


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Re: Sexting*



KKmysinger said:


> i guess it must have been difficult to convince your hubby for a divorce....i guess you must have felt guilty.










LoriC said:


> Agree 100%. Gets my juices flowing!


I think it's important for women to somehow get these sexy texts or emails ...... having sex on your minds would indeed get the juices " flowing " ( Lori said it not moi  ). This allows the women to be ready for later that evening. 

Remember it's the brain that's the human's largest sex organ  ummm and that has nothing to do with a man's shrinkage  !?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

coupdegrace said:


> I don't sext with my wife at all. It just seems juvenile; something teenagers do, and I don't like teasing myself.


 that's kinda sad in a way. I hope to never to be so mature that I find sexting flirty messages to my man juvenile.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't know what to say....I feel awkward being graphic....so I just send pics. 

He can be very imaginative with emoticons lol


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

LadyOfTheLake said:


> I don't know what to say....I feel awkward being graphic....so I just send pics.
> 
> He can be very imaginative with emoticons lol


Men are very visual anyways sooo I am sure the husband has nooo complaints at all with the pictures being sent  

Besides .... a picture is a thousand words anyways ahem ahem !!


----------



## Davelli0331 (Apr 29, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> that's kinda sad in a way. I hope to never to be so mature that I find sexting flirty messages to my man juvenile.


No kidding, right? How awful and juvenile to receive naked and sexy pics from my W.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Funny but while we were hanging out last night with friends ..... the Mrs actually had time to text me from the ladies room how uummmm ......... naughty she was feeling and for me to take it easy with the drinks 

Stupid me ....... read her text but didnt listen with me downing shot after shot of tequilla noo less  ???


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Omgitsjoe said:


> Funny but while we were hanging out last night with friends ..... the Mrs actually had time to text me from the ladies room how uummmm ......... naughty she was feeling and for me to take it easy with the drinks
> 
> Stupid me ....... read her text but didnt listen with me downing shot after shot of tequilla noo less  ???


So, did you get lucky last night?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

We've been living under a rock for the past X amount of yrs...I only have an old tracfone with difficult texting, I hardly use it... no Texting in our lives at all....it's all in the flesh!


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Re: Sexting*



LoriC said:


> So, did you get lucky last night?


Well i should gotten very ...... " lucky " but I drank too much where once we got home I was passed out shuuucks I know , I know


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Omgitsjoe said:


> Well i should gotten very ...... " lucky " but I drank too much where once we got home I was passed out shuuucks I know , I know


:-(


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

LoriC said:


> :-(


Haaaa .............. it's coool !!

She was a bit plastered also ........ we hopefully can give each other a raincheck tonight  !!!


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Nothing like being in a bored meeting and my phone constantly vibrating as the big guy is sexting and sending me ditry pics of himself ;-) !!!! Gotta love that man, he knows how to put the spark in my life!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

mineforever said:


> Nothing like being in a bored meeting and my phone constantly vibrating as the big guy is sexting and sending me ditry pics of himself ;-) !!!! Gotta love that man, he knows how to put the spark in my life!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good for you, both that he does it and that you appreciate it.

If I tried that, I'd get a helluva tongue lashing for inappropriate behavior when I got home, and not the good kind.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Cletus said:


> Good for you, both that he does it and that you appreciate it.
> 
> If I tried that, I'd get a helluva tongue lashing for inappropriate behavior when I got home, and not the good kind.


As long as he is ready for me to jump his bones when I hit the door we are good! But don't get mama all hot and bothered and change your mind....she can get really tenacious about it =-O
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Omgitsjoe said:


> Haaaa .............. it's coool !!
> 
> She was a bit plastered also ........ we hopefully can give each other a raincheck tonight  !!!


Dude haven't you ever heard of drunk sex? Granted you don't always remember it but it's usually pretty awesome! I had me some drunk sex last night....


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

LoriC said:


> Dude haven't you ever heard of drunk sex? Granted you don't always remember it but it's usually pretty awesome! I had me some drunk sex last night....


Are you sure?


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Re: Sexting*



LoriC said:


> Dude haven't you ever heard of drunk sex? Granted you don't always remember it but it's usually pretty awesome! I had me some drunk sex last night....


Drunk sex is the best since it lowers all inhibitions to practically ..... nil  however I drank too much to ' function ' UGH I know , I know ..... I suuuck


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Cletus said:


> Are you sure?


Yeah I'm pretty sure it happened, There was evidence...


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Omgitsjoe said:


> Drunk sex is the best since it lowers all inhibitions to practically ..... nil  however I drank too much to ' function ' UGH I know , I know ..... I suuuck


Dude, you really do suck!


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Re: Sexting*



LoriC said:


> Dude haven't you ever heard of drunk sex? Granted you don't always remember it but it's usually pretty awesome! I had me some drunk sex last night....


Me too! It was crazy, wild, porn grade style sex! Loveee drunk sex!!


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Re: Sexting*



LoriC said:


> Dude, you really do suck!


My bad and sorry to disappoint !! Im taking it easy this afternoon and will be sure to HIT it tonight


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

mineforever said:


> Nothing like being in a bored meeting and my phone constantly vibrating as the big guy is sexting and sending me ditry pics of himself ;-) !!!! Gotta love that man, he knows how to put the spark in my life!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I get a certain kind of thrill sending txts to Mr H knowing that he is most likely in a meeting or with a client. I'm bad like that though


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Re: Sexting*



Omgitsjoe said:


> My bad and sorry to disappoint !! Im taking it easy this afternoon and will be sure to HIT it tonight


Woot! Woot! Go you!!! I'm pretty sure if I was able to have a permanent penis inside me, I would!! hahaha #addicted

(Yes, I just hash tagged in TAM, i'm sooo hyper, dont mind me! La la la la)


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Omgitsjoe said:


> My bad and sorry to disappoint !! Im taking it easy this afternoon and will be sure to HIT it tonight


So did you hit it last night?


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Ano said:


> Woot! Woot! Go you!!! I'm pretty sure if I was able to have a permanent penis inside me, I would!! hahaha #addicted
> 
> (Yes, I just hash tagged in TAM, i'm sooo hyper, dont mind me! La la la la)


Me too Ano! My husband says I'm like a teenage boy....


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Re: Sexting*



LoriC said:


> So did you hit it last night?


Yep


----------



## lapdog (Jul 12, 2013)

Needy_Wife said:


> I get the same thing when I text my hubby. A few nights ago, I text him that I wanted him to cum inside of me (aka anal sex).
> He wrote back going on about how my sister hasn't returned his book yet.
> Fail.


Ouch ! That is so sad.


----------



## lapdog (Jul 12, 2013)

coupdegrace said:


> I don't sext with my wife at all. It just seems juvenile; something teenagers do, and I don't like teasing myself.


I don't TEXT because I think it is juvenile and requires ten minutes to accomplish what you could do with a one minute phone call. But my wife and I will get some pretty hot stuff going with SEXTING on the evening she is coming home from out of town work. By the time she gets home, it is like two horny teenagers.


----------



## Quant (Jul 15, 2013)

My wife texts me constantly so I am going to try sext her tomorrow for the first time, wish me luck.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

"I would love to take you on a board room table"

"hmmmm, I love the sound of that"

"Actually any table would be fine as long as your legs are wide open"

"I'm lying here naked in bed and I can't sleep because I'm thinking of you, I'm so hot and sweaty"

"I love it when you are hot and sweaty"

"I bet your hard nipples are bursting through your tight bra looking at this pic of me"

"Yes they are, now go to sleep you naughty boy"

"I want to suck your nipples so badly"

"mmmmm, can't wait"

etc, etc, etc

The f**king POSmotherf**kingOM and my once beautiful loving loyal girl amping it up. Thanks for the baseball bat to my soul a-holes.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh, that's right, I have never sextd anyone in my life (not that I wouldn't like to give it a shot). It would be delusional to sextd my WS. I don't need any further humiliation.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

NewHubs said:


> OMG Joe!!! I'm literally standing at full attention. ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oppppsss uuuummmm .............. my bad  !!!

That's exactly how i felt the other afternoon while i was at work ........ i was very unproductive for the rest of the day to say the least  !


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

Joe you definitely have the alpha wife!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

NewHubs said:


> Joe you definitely have the alpha wife!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


HAaaa ............... I'll be sure to let her know you think so  !!


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

Seriously...do tell her! You are one lucky sob
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

NewHubs said:


> Seriously...do tell her! You are one lucky sob
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks NewHubs ! It gave her a huge smile and she turned beet red bluuushing !


----------



## totallywarped (Jan 26, 2013)

thx for the idea Joe hubby's getting a new pic tomorrow


----------



## totallywarped (Jan 26, 2013)

I love sexting. I'm a very shy person I can't even ask my husband for oral face to face (unless I'm drunk then watch out lol)  Sexting gives me a chance to be naughty and share fantasies I could never tell him in person. It's not hard at all just describe what it is you want to do to him or what you want done to you. Be explicit and detailed. "My p*ssy is so wet thinking about your nice long hard c*ck pounding away at me last night". or "I wanna be your dirty little sl*t tonight will u cum all over my tits tonight?"


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

"Hey sexy lady!"

tick, tick, tick, tick....

"U R Hot!!!"

tick, tick, tick, tick....


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Well I do jokey ones. Ask her what colour knickers she has on etc.

She isn't keen on me sending her pictures of my winky in case someone sees it.

A jokey one we both liked was;

Tonight you are getting...... (then wait a bit before I send next bit.)

Seven long inches...... (wait)

Of good hard pounding.......(wait)

Rain! And although it was a jokey series it still had the desired result.

Just asking what colour knickers can be surprisingly effective, especially if you then say something like "wow, lilac, blue whatever really suits your skin colour.......... can't wait to pull them off of you later.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Re: Sexting*



I Notice The Details said:


> Wow!!!!!!!!!!! Gorgeous and sexy...Joe, you are one lucky man!
> 
> If this were my wife, I would be coming home early. Pictures like this grab my attention. Very nice.:smthumbup:
> 
> PS: beautiful arches too.


I just knew you'd appreciate that picture ! My wife even had asked earlier this morning if you had seen it yet ? I'll let her know ummmm yes you did


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Hey, Joe? Where did you buy that blue rug? I think something like that would look nice at the front door.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Hey, Joe? Where did you buy that blue rug? I think something like that would look nice at the front door.


:rofl:


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Hey, Joe? Where did you buy that blue rug? I think something like that would look nice at the front door.


Not 100% sure but i think the Mrs got that from Home Goods  I can ask and get a definitive answer for you !?!?


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Omgitsjoe said:


> Not 100% sure but i think the Mrs got that from Home Goods  I can ask and get a definitive answer for you !?!?


Was there a rug in the picture???????? :rofl: I am only kidding.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Omgitsjoe said:


> Not 100% sure but i think the Mrs got that from Home Goods  I can ask and get a definitive answer for you !?!?


Nah, that's ok. I'll see what I can find here. Although, I suspect you have surmised the true purpose of my question...which, obviously, was NOT to learn where your wife purshases household decor.


----------



## BruisedGirl (Apr 4, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> what's for dinner?


I hate this one!!


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Omgitsjoe said:


> Oppppsss uuuummmm .............. my bad  !!!
> 
> That's exactly how i felt the other afternoon while i was at work ........ i was very unproductive for the rest of the day to say the least  !


reproductively unproductive - lucky b**tard


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Horizon said:


> reproductively unproductive - lucky b**tard


Haaaa .......... my Mrs is not HD at all but thus far this week she's been super , super HD with us having PIV the last two evenings  !! Who knows perhaps " reproductive " is the word for the week !!??


----------



## popz (Sep 5, 2013)

I've tried, first time was a photo, he said his phone cudnt display it. next a sexy text, just after we had been texting so I knew he was there, promising sex that night and he ignored it nothing back and when I followed him to bed he was snoring his head off! rejected. just to add insult to injury my phones now broken I think its trying to tell me something!


----------



## justdance4me (Jul 12, 2013)

my fiance and i started sexting a few days after meeting eachother...I remember the first "sext" he sent it was "8 inches btw" and since then its been all about fantasies, what we want to do to eachother, can't wait to do ..... to you etc. He always texts stuff during work hours "I can't wait to f**k you tonight"...when he's away on business he he will get into further descriptions etc...its fun and its an almost daily occurrence with us.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

First off .... Sexting is a great way of showing your spouse that you are thinking about him/her during the day ?? I was at first against sexting when my husband first started sending me flirty/naughty messages a few months ago when he first got his new phone.

He sat me down and said that he was hurt by my comment and meant no respect however ....... he also asked would i rather have him sending me these kinds of texts or a girlfriend ??? 

The very next day i sent him a few naughty pictures of myself while i was in the VS dressing room 

PS My husband ( yes my hubby is omgitsjoe ) had told me that had posted the picture of me showing him my newly manicured toes from last week ............... well looks like that was a no no since the mods obviously took it down !!! He's such a bad boy !!


----------



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

Tried this today, sent it around her lunch break. I was very explicit, didn't get much of a response at the time. However I later found out I had clearly set the stage for an intensely intimate and passionate evening. So it worked, just a bit of delayed gratification,which I was fine with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

jdd said:


> Tried this today, sent it around her lunch break. I was very explicit, didn't get much of a response at the time. However I later found out I had clearly set the stage for an intensely intimate and passionate evening. So it worked, just a bit of delayed gratification,which I was fine with.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thats great to hear jdd 

Nothing at all wrong with the delayed gratification since its often a looong drawn out tease throughout the day which if anything prepares us " women " for whats to come later in the evening !!!!!

Remember its not like we're thinking about sex ..... what every 7.492 seconds like men do  ???


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Omgitsjoe said:


> Haaaa .......... my Mrs is not HD at all but thus far this week she's been super , super HD with us having PIV the last two evenings  !! Who knows perhaps " reproductive " is the word for the week !!??


Well .......... make that three evenings in a row with this evening ?? Give credit where credit is due .... i was exhausted but i understand your " needs " and i knew it wasn't going to take too long anyways hehehehe  !! Hope you enjoyed ?


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> Interesting how you both use the same version of "punctuation". OMGitsalie. Joe is Elaine. It is like a bad episode of Seinfeld. :rofl: How sad.


I'm sorry :scratchhead: ??


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Got a great one from my STBW yesterday in the middle of a nice sexting exchange...

There are times that I almost want to take care of myself when you aren't around, but have gotten me all horny, but to be perfectly frank, what you do to me with your fingers has pretty much ruined for me doing it myself...it just doesn't feel nearly as good when I do it as it does when you do.


----------

